# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как запретить вход в домен одинаковых юзеров

## alex534

Уважаемые господа, подскажите плиз как сделать чтобы вход в домен был уникальным, т.е. если юзер petrov вошёл в домен, то на других компах нельзя было входить под его учёткой пока он не выйдет из системы...

----------


## Zhainbay

> Уважаемые господа, подскажите плиз как сделать чтобы вход в домен был уникальным, т.е. если юзер petrov вошёл в домен, то на других компах нельзя было входить под его учёткой пока он не выйдет из системы...


На сколько я знаю такого нет. Можно только сделать чтобы на определенный компьютер можно было входить только разрешеным учетным записям.

----------


## mzhuchkov

Натыкался на программы от третьих разработчиков, позволяющие гибко настраивать количество одновременных коннектов в домен одного юзверя с разных тачек.

----------


## split

включи UAC и проблема отпадёт сама собой

----------


## vitalvarna

> Уважаемые господа, подскажите плиз как сделать чтобы вход в домен был уникальным, т.е. если юзер petrov вошёл в домен, то на других компах нельзя было входить под его учёткой пока он не выйдет из системы...


Какой сервак поднят? если 2003 то там, насколько я помню, в контролере домена, для каждого юзера указывается имя машины(то есть оно уникальное, другого такого быть не может)

----------


## Evan

> Какой сервак поднят? если 2003 то там, насколько я помню, в контролере домена, для каждого юзера указывается имя машины(то есть оно уникальное, другого такого быть не может)


это настраиваемо, подефолту привязки Logon only нет

----------

